# moving with children



## siobhan cummins (May 9, 2012)

Hello I'm new to this so I have a few questions for expats in albufeira Portugal, we are thinking of moving over there soon an would love some information about expat life there, we have 2 young girls 2 and 6 years old and our main worry is schooling and how they would settle in, we are very familiar with the area as we have an apartment there that we rent out holiday season.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

siobhan cummins said:


> Hello I'm new to this so I have a few questions for expats in albufeira Portugal, we are thinking of moving over there soon an would love some information about expat life there, we have 2 young girls 2 and 6 years old and our main worry is schooling and how they would settle in, we are very familiar with the area as we have an apartment there that we rent out holiday season.


hi - I've moved your question to 'Portugal' & I'm going to change the title to 'moving with children'


I hope you don't mind - it's just that the moderator for Portugal is called Siobhán - & the title you gave the thread might just cause a bit of confusion!!!


----------

